# Отдых и развлечения > Музыка > Анонсы концертов, вечеринок и прочих мероприятий >  Bobby McFerrin в Киеве. 27 января.

## SE

27 января 2010 года в 20:00 в Международном центре культуры и искусств (Октябрьский дворец) состоится концерт десятикратного обладателя премии «Грэмми» американского вокалиста Бобби МакФеррина (Bobby McFerrin)

Обладатель уникального голоса, чье творчество повлияло не на одно поколение вокалистов во всем мире, впервые посетит Украину с единственным концертом в Киеве.

Мастер пения a cappella, Бобби МакФеррин объединяет в своем творчестве джаз, фолк и world music. В его неповторимой музыке слышны отголоски религиозных хоралов и академической классики. Вокальную технику МакФеррина легче всего описать словом 'Unconventional', что в переводе означает «чуждый условности; нешаблонный; нетрадиционный».

За плечами певца три десятилетия музыкальной карьеры и сотрудничество со многими легендами джаза (и не только), среди которых Чик Кориа (Chick Corea), Херби Хэнкок (Herbie Hancock), Джо Завинул (Joe Zawinul), Эл Джерро (Al Jarreau), Куинси Джонс (Quincy Jones), Йо-Йо Ма (Yo-Yo Ma) и многие-многие другие.

Бобби МакФеррин известен не только как певец и композитор, но и как дирижер. А благодаря суперхиту конца прошлого столетия "Don't Worry Be Happy" (эта запись принесла Бобби три из десяти статуэток «Грэмми») имя вокалиста знают даже люди, не слушающие джаз.

В Киеве Бобби МакФеррин выступит соло. Именно такой формат концертов вокалист предпочитает всем остальным. Пение a cappella даёт МакФеррину возможность продемонстрировать зрителям весь потенциал древнейшего в мире музыкального инструмента – человеческого Голоса.

Стоимость билетов - 150- 800 гривен



Видел только записи его концертов. Феноменальное владение голосом. А ещё Бобби МакФеррин - просто веселый и позитивный дядька, удивительной энергетики человек.
Его концерт нельзя пропустить, это событие из разряда "хоть раз в жизни нужно посмотреть своими глазами". 

Кто-нибудь собирается ехать? Мы (если поедем на машине) можем взять с собой еще двоих человек.

----------

